# Amazing E46 328i Suspension Problem (pics)



## e46supra (Jan 13, 2003)

Hello fellow Bimmerfest members:

I have been complaining to my local dealer (Cunningham BMW) about a clunking noise in my car when I drive over bumps at a low speed. 

Well, I decided to lift the rear end of the car and take a look see at what was wrong. The sound came from the driver's rear side of the suspension. 

Here is what I found: 

The 19mm bolt holding the lower control arm (is that what it is called?) to the differential bracket (again, is it what it is called)is about 3/4 out of its hole. It is also bent out of shape, possible the only thing keeping it there. It has caused the hole in the differential bracket to change shape. 

I complained about this problem to them twice while my car was in the shop at Cunningham BMW and they said they "lubed it". Don't you think they would have seen a bolt that is sticking out like this one is??


What should I do guys? My car is 2 months and 500 miles out of warranty, but I complained about this noise while it was still in it's warranty period. My car is a 1999 328i 5speed with a stock sports package suspension and stock type 44 wheels.

I have included pictures..


----------



## e46supra (Jan 13, 2003)

a picture from a different view.

Notice how large the hole has gotten in the differential cover/bracket/subframe (not sure what the proper terminology is)


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

You should demand a repair under warranty. Clearly, they missed it.

Good luck!


----------



## e46supra (Jan 13, 2003)

I do hope so.

I figure that BMW would, after owning 5 of their beasts!

1999 BMW 328i
1998 BMW 540ia (dad's car)
1995 BMW M3 (deceased 12/1/99 totalled)
1993 BMW 325is (still running strong!!)
1992 BMW 325ia (deceased 06/03/96 totalled)


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Call the 1-800 number, they SHOULD fix it under warranty if you complained about it and they attempted a fix.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 5, 2003)

e46supra said:


> *I do hope so.
> 
> I figure that BMW would, after owning 5 of their beasts!
> 
> ...


You totalled 2 cars in a span of 3 years? I have been driving for over 25 yrs., and have yet to total a vehicle (knock on wood). If you were not at fault in either instance, then you just have bad luck. If you were at fault, then I am glad you don't live in MA-- my insurance is plenty high as it is.


----------



## e46supra (Jan 13, 2003)

1995 M3 was totalled in and unfortunate accident on the 94 east here in San Diego when I was driving to SDSU for an early morning final. Engine, front suspension and fronty body panel damage totalled 22K which was enough to total the vehicle. 

1992 325ia was totalled because it was stolen and stripped for parts.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Don't take no for an answer. Demand that they repair the problem under warranty, since you complained to them when the car was still under warranty. If they refuse, call BMW NA. Good luck.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Did you ever had any suspension work done (springs, shocks...whatever)?

I've never seen this problem before. A couple of quick comments...The big "hole" on the diff carrier may be designed that way so when they fit the bracket on there's some room to adjust it. Then again I could be blowing smoke out of my @ss since I've never took that bolt off before.

But if you've never had any suspension work done, I can't imagine how this could have happened besides FACTORY DEFECT. If Cunningham BMW missed it twice already, I think you should approach BMWNA first and get THEM to put some pressure on the dealership to do the right thing.

But honestly though, mechanics are trained to fix customer complaints in a systematic way. If you tell them "car is clunking" all they'll do is lube various areas that can possibly cause the clunk. Now that you're out of warranty I suggest you go to a third party BMW mechanic instead of your dealership. Check the back of your local BMW CCA chapter newsletter for reputable mechanics.


----------



## 10chi (Jan 11, 2002)

holy cow! I wonder if I have that problem. I had "clunking" noises too and had some suspension parts replaced. But the clunking never went away. I will definitely check underneath and see if I have that problem too.


----------

